# Do females act a little different than males?



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi all,

I've read up on this, and realize it's next to impossible to tell the sex of a Piranha.

However, I'm curious to any personal opinion those that HAVE females would like to share.

Do any of you notice *any* difference in the tank? For example, agression towards each other, do females receive more/less territorial disputes?

Once the male and female mate, do they hang around each other afterwards? Protect each other?

Thanks!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

once they spawn they take on thier roles. The male hangs out over the nest, circling, chilling out, blowing gravel, and bumrush tank mates.

The female eats like a pig and hangs out with the male, they'll do the shimmy, she will help him blow gravel, and bumrush others wanting to get in on the action.


----------

